

Mmmule - anything from anywhere to anywhere - septerr
http://mmmule.com/wants/new

======
septerr
Mmmule on TechCrunch - [http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/20/deliver-the-love-
with-mmmul...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/20/deliver-the-love-with-mmmule-
let-strangers-carry-things-to-other-places-for-you/)

This article will leave you scratching your head!

